# Trackend....



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2009)

Has anyone heard from him and how he's doing? Just hit me that he hasn't been seen here since.....July.


----------



## A4K (Dec 28, 2009)

I was wondering about Emac and the Lancaster kicks ass too...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2009)

I was just wondering the same thing. It has been a while since we have heard from him.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2009)

Yep ... the same here.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2009)

I hope he's doing well. Anyone have his E-mail address.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 28, 2009)

Come back! ;(


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 28, 2009)

I noticed that his Facebook page isn't there anymore, anyone else notice that?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2009)

I hope we didn't upset him in some way.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 28, 2009)

Trackie had some heart probs. I wish him well that he is only searching the "internets" elsewhere. I miss Trackie.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2009)

Dam that stinks, hope everything works out well for him.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 28, 2009)

Tracky is a real gentelman, and had a lot of practical knowledge to boot. The sort of guy you could sit down in the pub and have an intelligent, but friendly conversation with

I hope everything is okay


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 28, 2009)

Didn't Terry live near him?

Perhaps he could give him a call or something, see how he's doing?


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 29, 2009)

Like Matt said, Trackend has heart problems. I had a couple short chats with him via this website, but that was some time ago.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2009)

Sent him an e-mail some time back...but he didn't answer...think I'll send another one...right now!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Do that Wayne! Sure miss the other guys too...!


----------



## rochie (Dec 29, 2009)

Terry and i tried to meet up with Trackend just before we flew to the Czech republic back in august but he was on a training course for work, not heard from him since then, hope you are ok Trackend !!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2009)

With Karl.... best wishes Trackend.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 31, 2009)

A lot of "the old bunch" are MIA. I did get a Christmas PM from Downwind.Maddl-Land, tho. Boy, did he ever have a
way with words !! I hope they all fare well in 2010...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2009)

Sent an e-mail the other day...so far no response? Hope he is just busy!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2009)

ccheese said:


> A lot of "the old bunch" are MIA. I did get a Christmas PM from Downwind.Maddl-Land, tho. Boy, did he ever have a
> way with words !! I hope they all fare well in 2010...
> 
> Charles



Yeah, know what ya mean Charles.

DougRD
flyboy

come to mind.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 31, 2009)

Doug talked to me a month ago. He's been busy fixing his new house.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2010)

Really?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeeppppppp take a look at my visitor messages.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2010)

I knew he moved but that was while ago.

Is Freebird still around?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah he pokes his head in now and then.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2010)

Hope Trackie is OK. I've only got a postal address for him (I think). Unfortunately, he's roughly 200 miles from me, or I would call in. If I can find the address, I'll drop him a note.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2010)

Doesn't Flyboy have some kind of screwy work schedule where he is out of pocket for several months, then pops back in?

Or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## seesul (Jan 4, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Hope Trackie is OK. I've only got a postal address for him (I think). Unfortunately, he's roughly 200 miles from me, or I would call in. If I can find the address, I'll drop him a note.



Terry, I´ll send you 2 phone numbers of Lee (Trackend). You can try to call him and then let us now please.


----------



## seesul (Jan 15, 2010)

Terry, did you try to call him?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2010)

(fingers crossed)


----------



## seesul (Jan 15, 2010)

Great!!!
Just spoke to Lee and he´s still around!
Will send him a link with this thread hoping that he will drop a line...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome news!!!! Thanks Roman.

Now that I know your going to read this thread, Lee, *DON'T DO THIS AGAIN!!!!!!!* hahahahaha

We miss ya around here.......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2010)

That's grrreeeaaat! Hope to see you around here again Lee, at some point!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## rochie (Jan 15, 2010)

great news


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2010)

They only love ya for the avatar, Track!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2010)

Great job Roman (I didn't receive the 'phone numbers BTW??).
Great to hear you're still around Lee - get yourself back here, we've got a Wellington to build!


----------



## seesul (Jan 16, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Great job Roman (I didn't receive the 'phone numbers BTW??).
> Great to hear you're still around Lee - get yourself back here, we've got a Wellington to build!



I sent them to you by SMS, but no prob, I´ll send them to you by e-mail today.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2010)

Good News!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2010)

Glad to hear that he's still crackin them bones.... Look forward to hearin from u Lee....


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 16, 2010)

Good news indeed!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 16, 2010)

Good news.


----------



## trackend (Jan 23, 2010)

HI guys 
Its me again, sorry Ive been incomunnicardo, mixture of health, work and money probs has had me totally buried for a while I know a few of you were thinking I was literaly buried but im sorry to dissapoint you lot, Im still waddling around. Wayne sent me an e-mail which i have just found amoungst 200 i have not looked at yet and my old friend Roman gave me a bell on the blower the other day to tell me to get my arse on the site pronto.
So not wishing to suffer the wrath of him or get a sneaky whoop ass visit from Dan I thought id better look in on you guys.

OK heres the trackend news, I am still mucking about health wise and rattle like a drug store shelf im so full of bloody pills, I now also have 2 hearing aids and have to be accompanied when Im out in the field ( not with a violin just before one of you says it)
I have had two close calls job wise and I have got a reorganisation in april which dosent bode well, not so much as the possibility of job loss but HR are trying to reduce my redundancy payment from £35000 to £5000 as they are claiming I had a six week break in service 8 years ago so this I am having a real battle over.
Two of my relitives passed away my cousins wife died of BC she was 58 and my uncle Pete who was in the RAF in WW2, trained along side my other uncle (Dennis who did not survive the war) and ended up in the far east on ground crew passed away at 85.

The model I was building of the Spitfire is more or less at the stage i left it some months ago so I shall have to get restarted on that.
One thing that was enjoyable was just before my problem period I managed a visit to RAF/USAF Lakenheath so I shall post a few snaps soon. I even managed a picture of the antenna array that I believe our freind Eric used to ply his trade under during his airforce days posting in the UK.
I'll get back on line asap but I still have a few things to sort out
Speak to you soon guys and thanks for your concern I have missed you all apart from Les aka Dan of course the old reprobate (hows married life mate hope shes keeping you in line)

Anyhow nice to see the crews still around hope everything is ok with you also Chris, and Joe is doing alright after his sad time

cheers for now
lee the pill popper (man i can see pink elephants crazzeee)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2010)

Gald you are with us again L~. My best to you and yours.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry to see about all the hassle Lee! Good to see you here man!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad to see you back round. Sounds a fair rough patch there mate. All the best with things


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad you've popped in and rattled the cage Lee. hope the good luck starts now mate, sounds like you've had enough of the other luck! Take care mate!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 23, 2010)

Good to hear from you! Hope you get everything sorted!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for updating us on what's going on with you, Lee. Sorry to hear about your tribulations. Oy, sometimes life hands us some crappy cards. I hope that things get better for you real soon. I miss seeing you around here.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2010)

Well damn Lee, nice to see u back Brother, its been awhile... Glad to see ur getting on, sorry to hear about the difficulties tho... Losing the loved ones is tough man, my condolences to u and ur family...

As far as ur health goes, well, all I can say is u better get fu*kin better or I WILL come over there and beat u with my wifes slightly rotten Herring... 

I was supposed to get her a new one for Christmas, but dammit the diamonds sucked up all my cash...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 23, 2010)

Good to hear from you Track. 

Hang in there buddy. Things are gonna get better.

TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad to see your still up and about. Sorry to hear about you tribulations. Sound like your working through it rather well though.HURRY UP AND GET BACK HERE ON A REGULAR BASIS MAN!!!


----------



## parsifal (Jan 23, 2010)

Its just good to hear from you friend. I hope things are on the improve.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for checking in Lee! Glad to hear from you again. Hope things start to look up again as well!


----------



## rochie (Jan 23, 2010)

good to hear from you Trackend


----------



## seesul (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Lee!
Thx for your message. Wish I had more money to come to see you again this year during FL 2010 but my wife is on maternity leave so I gotta keep my family running and growing. Hope to see you in 1 or 2 years again...with my wife for sure.
Will never 4get your help 2 years ago...
Hey, keep us informed!
Keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## seesul (Jan 23, 2010)

But Lee,
sorry I´ve 4 got, I´m in the pub, you know...
Should you want to visit Prague or my town, my family is wide open. Just let me know!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2010)

Hope things settle down for you quickluy Lee.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for checking in Lee. The forum just isn't the same without you around. Seems your the only one that can keep our resident water buffalo in check!! hahahaha.

Take care of yourself.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 24, 2010)

In check, pffft..


----------



## imalko (Jan 24, 2010)

Best wishes Lee. Hope the things will get sorted out for you mate.


----------



## trackend (Jul 2, 2011)

Yo


----------



## evangilder (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey Lee! Long time no see.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2011)

Yep..glad to hear from you again.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2011)

Good to have you back Lee. How's things?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey! Welcome back, bro!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2011)

Good to see your Avatar..eeer I mean you again!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 2, 2011)

Holy cow!!!!!!!!!! Lee's back!!!!!! Hope all's well in your part of the world!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey! Welcome back...it sure has been a while!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2011)

welcome back man!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2011)

did I just hear something?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 6, 2011)

I think he just stuck his head in the door and kept going.


----------

